# Huge 'Ocean' Discovered Inside Earth



## panta dokimazete (Mar 3, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20070302/sc_livescience/hugeoceandiscoveredinsideearth



> Scientists scanning the deep interior of Earth have found evidence of a vast water reservoir beneath eastern Asia that is at least the volume of the Arctic Ocean.


you know the Flood skeptics are gonna LOOOVE this, huh? 

Genesis 7:11
In the six hundredth year of Noah's life, on the seventeenth day of the second month—on that day* all the springs of the great deep burst forth*, and the floodgates of the heavens were opened.


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 3, 2007)

Intriguing.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 3, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20070302/sc_livescience/hugeoceandiscoveredinsideearth
> 
> 
> you know the Flood skeptics are gonna LOOOVE this, huh?
> ...


I don't understand the connection between the two because i don't think scripture is inerrant will be the reply.


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 3, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I don't understand the connection between the two.


Because with the flood, much of the water comes from the deep parts of the earth, and this hidden ocean is one of the "deep waters" that remains and has not/will not reach the surface.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Mar 3, 2007)

He was detailing their response, though without punctuation. "I'm afraid I can't see the connection between the two because I don't believe in inerrancy." In other words, if I don't believe the Bible is inerrant, then I can't believe it even when the facts seem to support it. Tragic.


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Mar 3, 2007)

Why does this remind me of the old fable about some "scientist" that drilled into the earth, lowered a microphone, and thought they could make out the sounds of people screaming in pain, as if tortured. Sorry to distract from the main topic, but it was the first thing that popped into my mind while reading the article. 

I'll wait for the movie to come out before I start investing in deep water stock.


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 3, 2007)

JKLeoPCA said:


> Why does this remind me of the old fable about some "scientist" that drilled into the earth, lowered a microphone, and thought they could make out the sounds of people screaming in pain, as if tortured. Sorry to distract from the main topic, but it was the first thing that popped into my mind while reading the article.
> 
> I'll wait for the movie to come out before I start investing in deep water stock.


Oh, drilling into this reservior would be a truly insane idea, in all likelihood. I can't even imagine the water pressure of this reservoir, if it exists. It'd be quite possibly a practically uncappable artesian well, would it not?

Larry - thoughts?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 3, 2007)

A little more technical data here



> Feb. 7, 2007 -- A seismologist at Washington University in St. Louis has made the first 3-D model of seismic wave damping — diminishing — deep in the Earth's mantle and has revealed the existence of an underground water reservoir at least the volume of the Arctic Ocean.
> 
> It is the first evidence for water existing in the Earth's deep mantle.
> 
> ...


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Mar 3, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> A little more technical data here



I'm no scientist, but are we certain it is water and not lava or some other molten rock or metal?


----------



## turmeric (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey, I always _knew_ the earth was hollow!


----------



## crhoades (Mar 3, 2007)

Reminds me of the movie: Megalogon 

Here's what will happen if we drill into it...



> Oil...the quest for it is unrelenting. The search for new reserves of the 'black gold' never-ends and leading the search is Nexecon Petroleum and its flagship-the largest drilling and refining platform ever constructed-'Colossus" located in the freezing North Atlantic waters off the coast of Greenland. 'Colossus' will drill deeper than any rig ever has, a fact that gratifies Nexecon CEO, Peter Brazier, but that has geologists the world over up in arms, concerned that delicate ocean floor fault lines could be disturbed with catastrophic effects. Skeptical news reporter Christen Giddings and her cameraman Jake Thompson are invited by Braziera to document the safety of 'Colossus.' The powerful drill tears through the seabed, striking a rich oil deposit. As the drill penetrates further, it ruptures a fissure that reveals a second 'mirror' ocean that has existed beneath ours for millions of years. An ocean teeming with prehistoric life. As the choking oil posions the water, the frenzied creatures swarm for the surface. Colossus buckles under the onslaught. Brazier, Christen, and a team of engineers descend in Colossus' glass elevator to assess the damage and come face to face with the most powerful oceanic predator that ever lived. Carcharodon Megalodon. The giant ancestor of the Great White Shark. This eleven-ton 'killing machine' quickly stakes its territory in the waters surrounding Colossus with disasterous and horrific consequences, destroying and devouring anything in its path. Now fate will pull them together as they wager their changes of survival against the most fearsome creature that ever dominated the ocean, and pit the technology and machinery of man against beast. Megalodon...sixty feet of prehistoric terror.


 
(Yes I watched it. Yes it is horrible. Yes I recommend that you too watch it!)


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 4, 2007)

JKLeoPCA said:


> I'm no scientist, but are we certain it is water and not lava or some other molten rock or metal?



I'm no geologist...or whatever that guy is...but I think the reflectiveness of the substance helps determine the substance density.


----------

